# Thai Shin pads for big calves



## DaveB (Aug 11, 2017)

I have the legs of a God...

To make up for the torso of a jellyfish.

But this seems to mean that most Thai xl shin pads won't strap around my calf.

I've tried mid price pads from RDX and MRAH, neither fit mostly because the upper Velcro is a single strap you close by folding it back on itself. At the new club there are some old ones that have two Velcro straps that fit without a problem but they are unmarked.

Does anyone know any brands that strap up like this? Or just the best range for large legs?

Also it seems that Top King brand aren't sold in the UK


----------



## Danny T (Aug 12, 2017)

Twins makes them with the overlapping straps.
Fairtex have longer straps.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 12, 2017)

DaveB said:


> I have the legs of a God...
> 
> To make up for the torso of a jellyfish.
> 
> ...



Just replace the strap with a longer one or two.  Shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## DaveB (Aug 12, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Twins makes them with the overlapping straps.
> Fairtex have longer straps.


Thanks Dan.

I'm waiting on a set of Farabi pads but if they don't pan out I will try one of those.


----------

